# Blackrock Mountain SP



## gsp416dre (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a few nights reserved at Blackrock for the near future. Any info on the following would greatly appreciated.
1- How is the fishing in the lake?
2- Any trout streams within the park boundaries?
3-Best place in or near the park for seeing wildlife? 
4-Are blackbears seen much in the park?
5- I have been there before, but didn't check out the shower facilities. Are they on par with other GA SP's? Usually, I find they are quite nice, but just want to be prepared if it isn't. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 19, 2014)

Last time I was there will be 35 years ago this November 23rd.  I rented a cabin, didn't stay in the campground. I stayed there with my newly hitched wife.  


Oh the memories.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Sep 11, 2014)

Going there or Cloudland this week.  Any advice on either is appreciated.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 11, 2014)

The canyon at cloudland is worth seeing. several waterfalls


----------



## 660griz (Oct 8, 2014)

Blackrock is nice. Bears do come into the campgrounds. Lake fishing for trout is pretty good. They are picky. I could see a bunch and no matter what I tried, they just wouldn't bite. Caught lots of bream though. 
I don't remember any trout streams in the park. I didn't use the shower facilities. 
Hike the trails and you are sure to see some wildlife. Or, just leave food out. 
Don't forget to stop by "Goats On the Roof".


----------



## gsp416dre (Oct 20, 2014)

Well, we ended up going in July. Very nice. Was blanket weather at night on the mountain. Actually got into the 40's!!! I will answer my questions before further reviewing...
1-Fishing sucked! We saw some bass theat were HUGE...., but wouldn't bite. Saw alot of bream, caught a few... 
2-There is a good stream that runs into the lake that I would think maybe some trout, but we did not go up the stream to see.
3-Most valleys we saw had some sort of wildlife. We did alot of mountain backroad exploring and found all sorts of critters in most valleys.
4-Yes. We had one outside our tent on the first night. Tried to get into our gatorade cooler. Never did come back though, likely due to the neighbors dogs that wouldn't shut up. 
5-Facilities were nice. Lightly used. It was a trip and a half everytime we needed to walk down to the bathhouse and back though!! 

I have been here in late fall and summer. Late fall was much better. You could see very nice views. There were still plenty of nice views to be had, but they were tucked away with  the exception of the established overlooks. The Tennessee Rock Trail offered up excellent views! It is a must!


----------



## gsp416dre (Oct 20, 2014)

mdgreco191 said:


> Going there or Cloudland this week.  Any advice on either is appreciated.



Did you go to Cloudland or Blackrock? If you chose Cloudland, how was it. We are going there early spring. Got FDR lined up in a few weeks.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 22, 2014)

I went to Cloudland weekend before last. GREAT. Hiked 9 miles.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Dec 29, 2014)

We ended up going to Cloudland.  Awesome place.  I would recommend staying in the campground away from the rim of the canyon because you are actually in the woods.  I can't remember if that is the East or West side.  

The waterfall trail was very neat.  I would have loved to have done more of the trails, but I have a 5 year old.  The waterfall trail was about all he could take!

We will be back in the future for sure.


----------

